# Garnish Question



## SteerCrazy (May 3, 2007)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be doing my first comp in a couple of months.  While it is not a KCBS sanctioned comp this year, they will be using KCBS rules.  The rules state the following:
> 
> Garnish is optional. If used, *it is limited to chopped, sliced, shredded or whole leaves of fresh green lettuce, curly parsley, flat leaf parsley and/or cilantro.* Kale, endive, red tipped lettuce, lettuce cores and other vegetation are prohibited. (Improper garnish shall receive a score of one (1) on Appearance).
> 
> ...



Fresh green lettuce is leaf lettuce.....red tipped lettuce IS leaf lettuce with red tips....that is the most common lettuce used, leaf lettuce


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2007)

Use: 
Bibb lettuce 
Boston lettuce  
green-leaf lettuce
or
romaine lettuce

There are others, but the more you venture from the stds the more apt your box is to get attention you don't want.


----------

